# Niente automount cdrom su gnome [Risolto]

## canduc17

Non capisco perchè, ma non mi funziona l'automounte dei cdrom su gnome.

E dire cheho compilato tutto con le flag hal e dbus;ho installato gnome-mount e gnome-volume-manager;carico all'avvio sia hald che dbus;il mio utente è sia nel gruppo cdrom che plugdev;ho commentato la voce

```
/dev/hda      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user   0 0
```

in fstab (ma anche tenendola attiva non và)

Se lo monto a manoni con un mount, funziona benissimo...com'è sto fatto?

----------

## riverdragon

Prova ad andare su Sistema -> Preferenze -> Unità e supporti rimovibili e guarda se sono selezionate le prime tre voci nel tab memorizzazione.

----------

## canduc17

Lo sono...e infatti le penne usb si montano senza problemi.

----------

## giarca

Magari dico una cavolata ma sei sicuro che /dev/hda punti al lettore cd?

Nel caso sarebbe quello il problema.

EDIT: mi sono appena reso conto dell'ultima riga in cui dicevi che montandolo a manona va che e' una meraviglia...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## riverdragon

Prova a scrivere qui l'output di dmesg quando inserisci un cd.

----------

## canduc17

dmesg non dà nessun messaggio quando inserisco un cd...ma all'avvio del portatile le ultime righe di dmesg sono

```
hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xec
```

Chevvordì?

----------

## riverdragon

Boh, ma assomiglia (non ricordo, sinceramente) ai messaggi che leggevo io quando non riuscivo più a masterizzare. Ho cambiato kernel e tutto è tornato normale.

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/hda      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user   0 0
> ```
> ...

 tanto per essere pignoli user consente agli utenti non root il mount users sia il mount che l'unmount. Mi spieghi il perchè di questa scelta?

Hai valutato la possibilità di usare la nuova libata?

----------

## canduc17

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Hai valutato la possibilità di usare la nuova libata?

 Non so di che parli, io volevo solo dare la possibilità anche al mio utente quotidiano di montare il cdrom.

Cmq la riga di fstab tendo a tenerla commentata, perchè a montare i dispositivi ci pensa hal (o almeno, è così per le mie altre macchine...)...

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Hai valutato la possibilità di usare la nuova libata? Non so di che parli, io volevo solo dare la possibilità anche al mio utente quotidiano di montare il cdrom.

 in vece di compilare il supporto per il controller come Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support -> ... lo compili come Device Drivers -> Serial ATA -> Intel PATA MPIIX (o old PIIX o generic PATA, questo lo devi vedere tu secondo il controller che hai).

Per risolvere, forse, l'errore di inizializzazione, ovviamente.

----------

## canduc17

 :Smile:  BINGO!  :Smile: 

Io per stare nel sicuro avevo compilato un po' di qua e un po' di là!

Mi è bastato eliminare tutte le selezioni che avevo fatto nei menù Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support -> ... e ricompilare il  kernel.

Ora cd e dvd si montano appena li inserisco che è una bellezza!

Grazie mille!  :Cool: 

----------

